# My Carp Decals



## TimJC

Here are some pics of the carp decals that I picked up on ebay. These are the larger 10" wide decals that I requested be made. For all you non carpers the seller has other species as well and is willing to make just about any size wanted (within reason I suppose). Here's a link to the sellers ebay store and the fish decals. If you are looking for this particular decal just search for common carp decal.


----------



## crappielooker

wheres the whiskers/barbels??


----------



## flathunter

Looks great!


----------



## atrkyhntr

WOW !!!
Those look sharp


----------

